# Mythos One Clima Pro - 2 months old hardly used £1350.00



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have a 2 month old Mythos One Clima Pro taken out of a coffee shop with very little kilos gone thru it.

No damaged what so ever, looks brand new untouched

No box

*£1350 cash on collectio*

From IG1 area (Goodmayes)

Call Abdul 07951 959 879


----------

